# almost got expelled...feeling renewed...any tips?



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

hi guys,i've been missing from this board for a while now, as my pc broke and i was having hardly leaving my apartment, even for class (D, P, and a lot of anxiety).i been through a lot with my school, my ibs, anxiety related to going to class, and my dependency on marijuana. today i met with my dean to find out if i would be finally expelled permanently from the school because of my poor grades/lack of attendance , and i more than 50% sure that i would.and i would have, if i didn't have the best, most understanding, and the most inspiring dean in the world. so i am basically just rejoicing still right now over my fate and thanking god...hopefully i'll get some inspriration from you guys; i mean, you guys are the closest thing to what i go thru here everyday- having to tough it out every morning, everyday, facing peers, who are of course rather judgemental at our age, making it through your days, your courses, etc.....any tips? my D has evolved over the years so it's not *as* urgent, and i instead have more pronounced Pain now, and a lot of anxiety related to being out and about (especially enclosed/unventilated/quiet places, i.e. classrooms).....so i guess tips on how to cope with classroom anxiety would be especially helpful (tho by no means the only advice i'd appreciate).....thanks everyone, for the help.meth


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I know how you feel. I'm still a senior in high school, but I already have 14 absences against me. My teachers think I'm doing it on purpose. 1 more and I will have to go before the attendance committee, they will decide if I can graduate in June or not!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have many many absences against my name and will prbably fail my second year and have to repeat. Its bad, but i can't find it in me to tell my lecturers about the problem. I will be working together with a friend of mine from my course more now, so hopefully we will help each other to pass.I hope you do better now you have spoken to the dean.Spliffy


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi, i've been off my part time job for 8 wks and have been missing classes at my university. a register is never taken and i've been keeping up because they give you all the lecture notes etc at the start of the year. my exams are at the end of may and i'm going to try and get my doc to write a letter to the uni telling them that i have to sit by the door and that if i get up to go to the toilet then there's a reason why. i've told my work what the problem is and im sure my manager has told everyone who will listen about the problems i'm having. i'm thinking of quitting. i'm worried about the summer when i need to work loads to save money and pay my bills etc. has anynoe found their work to be unsympathetic and just worried about when youll be back in work rather than how u really are?


----------



## Flowerpetal (Apr 21, 2003)

I understand. I cannot afford to miss school and usually stick it out. I am most often lucky and get sick on weekends or holidays, but I have had to start missing school because the pain was too bad. I would stay keep with it. School is so important and this may be your only shot at it. Ditch the drugs, they will only bring you down in the long run. Hot water bottles and mint tea work wonders. Goodness! I sound like someone's grandma! Anywayz, jsut work through it, we all have to. Laterbye


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi thanks for the advice. am going back to uni next week because its only a few hrs a week and i have to find out whats in the exams and when they are so i can plan ahead!!! do you think the docs could write to the tutor and tell them about my problem and what to do in an exam situation if i get a painful spasm come on?


----------



## sgchevron (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm at Keele and my Geography lecturers have been amazing. Last week I was on a field expedition to Spain and they were all informed of my condition and was asked several times a day how I was coping. I only had to have one afternoon off, spasms came back during dinner, just before a 5 mile uphill hike in the midday sun (I tell you Geogrpahers are mad!) and they were fine about it all.Only worry now is exams, IBS caused me to miss one in January and the resit is next week, thats probably what has set my D off again badly.


----------



## sgchevron (Apr 22, 2003)

Meth,Dependance on weed can be bad. I find in the past it does help, it dulls and twists the pain into something different, and sometimes quite pleasurable, you know your having a spasm but there is no pain, but I have found that it promotes the tired feeling, i'm usually tired by 9pm no matter when I went to bed/got up and smoking makes that a thousand times worse. I have also found that you pay for it the next day, stomach feels fine you have some snack food and feel fine all night. I then wake up feel ok for 5mins then the spasms just hit me. I also know that the prescribed medication can never fully remove the spasms or even the D. Loperamide can let me have 3 or 4 good days a week then 1 or 2 bad days following, you just cant keep taking them, it causes, with me, bad constipation, which the spasmonal has also caused. Anyway to my lingering point, I found weed to be relaxing towards the symptoms, but the after effects were just worse than the IBS normally.


----------

